

Hardware solutions to hack the Internet of Things compared. - andreareginato
http://lelylan.com/blog/electronics/

======
andreareginato
The compared solutions are #arduino #openpicus #nanode #libelium #netduino

------
gfortaine
Dear Mister Reginato,

Thank you for sharing with us your work around Hardware solutions for the
Internet of Things.

Especially, I also agree that a such work is definitely needed to have an
interesting substrate to explore such concepts and to my knowledge, I haven't
been able to find any suitable platform for this.

A potential candidate could have been the Olimexino-STM32 :

<http://www.olimex.com/dev/olimexino-stm32.html>

Its decent computational power (STM32 Cortex-M3), autonomous operations
capabilities thanks to its JST connector for a LiPo battery and UEXT connector
for wireless capability, without, of course, forgetting to mention its Arduino
shields compatibility, makes it a potential candidate.

However, its main drawbacks are :

-its size that doesn't make it practical for real world deployments

-its low RAM & Flash quantity that prevents it to deploy developers friendly middlewares (Java, .Net...)

That's why, my partner and me are working on the VSN II project.

The VSN II is an evolution of the VSN platform :

<http://www.netclamps.com>

Especially, we would greatly appreciate to invite you to :

-a further watching of the video entitled "Versatile Sensor Node - A Platform for the Sensor as a Service Concept" :

<http://videolectures.net/wsnsme2010_smolnikar_vsn/>

-a further reading of the blog post entitled "VESNA" :

<http://www.tablix.org/~avian/blog/archives/2011/12/vesna/>

With the VSN-II, we will advance further in the state-of-the-art by reducing
the size and adding flexibility to form a final custom product.

Especially, this one has been thought since the beginning for modularity (VSC
: Core, VSR : Radio, VSE : Expansion, VSP : Power) and programmability. That's
why, we claim that the VSN II will be the first Cloud sensor :

[http://informationsystemsbiology.blogspot.com/2011/11/lean-i...](http://informationsystemsbiology.blogspot.com/2011/11/lean-
it-devops-and-cloud-programming.html)

"Cloud is, for the purposes of this discussion, is sort of the pinnacle of SOA
in that it makes everything controllable through an API. If it has no API it
is not Cloud. If you buy into this then you agree that everything that is
Cloud is ultimately programmable."

with a PC-like architecture :

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Personal_Computer>

"They also decided on an open architecture, so that other manufacturers could
produce and sell peripheral components and compatible software without
purchasing licenses."

We will let you guess the rest :-)

Guillaume FORTAINE

